# Refused Student visa



## darkness49 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi experts, my sister-in-law has got a refused a student visa application.
First of all I would like to share the reasons of refuse:



Thank you for your interest in visiting Canada. After careful review of your student permit application and supporting documentation, I have determined that your application does not meet the requirements of the Immigration and Refugee Protection Act (IRPA) and Immigration and Refugee Protection Regulations (IRPR). I am refusing your application on the following grounds:

I am not satisfied that you will leave Canada at the end of your stay, as stipulated in subsection 216(1) of the IRPR, based on the limited employment prospects in your country of residence.

I am not satisfied that you will leave Canada at the end of your stay, as stipulated in subsection 216(1) of the IRPR, based on the purpose of your visit.

I am not satisfied that you will leave Canada at the end of your stay, as stipulated in subsection 216(1) of the IRPR, based on your current employment situation.

You are welcome to reapply if you feel that you can respond to these concerns and can demonstrate that your situation meets the requirements. All new applications must be accompanied by a new processing fee.




Is there any point to reapply ? If yes, what can she change in her new application?
Second, could you please share the details of a trusted agent, located in Canada with a good reputation, who could help in this difficult situation? Preferably more than couple well known agent in Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

darkness49 said:


> Is there any point to reapply ? If yes, what can she change in her new application?


She cannot 'change' anything. Everything must be filled out truthfully.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

darkness49 said:


> I am not satisfied that you will leave Canada at the end of your stay, as stipulated in subsection 216(1) of the IRPR, based on the limited employment prospects in your country of residence.
> 
> I am not satisfied that you will leave Canada at the end of your stay, as stipulated in subsection 216(1) of the IRPR, based on the purpose of your visit.
> 
> I am not satisfied that you will leave Canada at the end of your stay, as stipulated in subsection 216(1) of the IRPR, based on your current employment situation.


What is her country of residence and what is her chosen career path?

What is her current employment situation?


----------



## darkness49 (Apr 26, 2019)

colchar said:


> darkness49 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any point to reapply ? If yes, what can she change in her new application?
> ...


everything has been filled truthfully and there was no wrong information in her application. Can she reapply?


----------



## darkness49 (Apr 26, 2019)

ALKB said:


> darkness49 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not satisfied that you will leave Canada at the end of your stay, as stipulated in subsection 216(1) of the IRPR, based on the limited employment prospects in your country of residence.
> ...


She is from Azerbaijan and she wish to study a Hospitality Management. Her current position is a Food and Beverage supervisor at the 4 star hotel.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What proof can she provide that shows she has strong ties to Azerbaijan and that she would depart Canada at the end of her visa?

What proof did she provide in her application that shows she has strong ties to Azerbaijan and that she would depart Canada at the end of her visa?

_You_ may think that there was only truthful information provided but you _are *not*_ the one who is processing the application and, based on the information included by your sister in her application, the person who adjudicated it decided that not enough proof was provided to support her claim that she would leave at the end of her visa. 

If she can provide proof that she has strong ties to her home in Azerbaijan (like a letter from her employer acknowledging the time off she’d need for her course and the fact that she would be expected back at wok shortly thereafter; obligations that she has there etc) that would show that she has reason to return at the end of her studies then she would likely have a better chance at having her application approved. Pleas le note that I _am *not*_ saying that _it will_ be approved (I don’t work for IRCC, so I cannot guarantee anything to do with the immigration process) but including solid evidence of her ties to Azerbaijan would go a long way in helping to persuade IRCC to approve her application.


----------



## darkness49 (Apr 26, 2019)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> What proof can she provide that shows she has strong ties to Azerbaijan and that she would depart Canada at the end of her visa?
> 
> What proof did she provide in her application that shows she has strong ties to Azerbaijan and that she would depart Canada at the end of her visa?
> 
> ...


 All you wrote is true and I agree with every single word. All these are well known and to be honest I don't suggest her to apply again, as I don't believe that she will be able to create a strong application and provide IRCC a good reason of why she is going to return back to Azerbaijan.
All I can do is to ask you to share some information about somebody who can direct her and help with her future application. 
There are a lot of agencies on internet but we are really afraid of scammers as we had that bad experience.
Therefore, we need somebody who lives in Canada to share with information. 
I am pretty sure that there are some well-known agencies in Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

darkness49 said:


> everything has been filled truthfully and there was no wrong information in her application. Can she reapply?


In your first post you asked what she could change. She cannot change anything.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

darkness49 said:


> She is from Azerbaijan and she wish to study a Hospitality Management. Her current position is a Food and Beverage supervisor at the 4 star hotel.


Is that the only reason she wants to go to Canada? Does she have family there? Or plans to actually stay on after her course?

Did she apply for a Bachelors Degree course or a Masters, a Post Graduate Diploma?

As somebody with a background in hospitality management (it's been a while since I worked in the industry) the choice of Canada strikes me as slightly odd.

If going abroad and paying international student fees, wanting a true career booster, why not go to Switzerland?


----------

